# Mexican Car DUal National entering USA NO PASSPORT!



## Markosjal (Sep 28, 2008)

Since I see no "Dual Nationality" forums that relate to Mexico and the US, I thought I would post this here and see if anyone salutes.

I am a Mexican National , born in the USA, also with US nationality. All of my USA ID has expired over the years I have been in Mexico. 

As I recall one time showing an expired license to a Police officer in the USA as simply ID many years ago, it is, at Least in some states "Misuse of a Drivers License", and illegal when it is expired. In that instance the cop pressed me for some form of ID . I would therefore have to be VERY desperate before using my expired USA ID.

My mother came to visit recently and brought me a fresh copy of my USA birth Certificate. I think driving, with the USA Birth Certificate, and my IFE may get me across the border?


Also I bought an older car that I want to Take. it is a model that was not sold in the USA 1982 Dodge K car. Will I have issues with a Jalisco Plated junker car entering the USA?

What about coming back? Will I require a US passport or a Mexican Passport with Visa to leave the USA?


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

The rules have changed - and fairly recently. This, from the US State Dept. website:

"All Americans traveling by air outside the United States are required to present a passport or other valid travel document to enter or re-enter the United States. ... Land travelers must have a valid U.S. passport or a U.S. citizenship document accompanied by acceptable photo identification, such as a state or military issued ID."

More details here: Western Hemisphere Travel Initiative

You're in a tricky situation, as technically, if you are a US citizen, you are supposed to present US identity documents to enter the US (i.e. a US passport) - though I am told that even an expired passport will work, as long as you have other photo id to confirm your identity. You may want to look into this new US Passport Card if you'll be crossing the border frequently. Details here: U.S. Passport Card
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

If you allowed your US identification documents to lapse, and you have no US Passport, you will not be admitted into the USA. You will have to take your passport, and any other documents that you have, to the nearest US Consulate or Embassy and apply for a US Passport. You will need that to enter the USA. As above, there are special ID options for frequent border crossing.
On returning to Mexico, you will need a Mexican Passport or, at least, your voter's card, etc.
If the automobile is properly registered in a Mexican state, you may drive it in the USA temporarily. You will need to purchase insurance for it, before crossing the border, to cover liability in the USA. Of course, you may not sell that car in the USA.


----------

